# tadpoles/frogs



## ashley81 (Oct 20, 2007)

hi all,
i got some tadpoles so my kids could watch them grow, now i want to send them on there way but im not shore of they are toads now is there any way i can test them?
the tadpole were black as and now the morphs have 3 long toes, my camera isnt good enought to get a great pic for you all.

any helpers?


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 20, 2007)

Uhhh kinda hard to decifer...any chance you could type it again?


----------



## mattmc (Oct 20, 2007)

well lets say try eating 1 and if you die leave a message for someone to kill them. nah. seriously there is no real way apart from getting them tested on by scientists or what i said unless you are an expert. there are people around that could prob tell you. im sorry i cant tell you. you would need to se a pic to even have a slight chance of telling . 
any way best of luck finding out
cheers
matt


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 20, 2007)

Uhhh kinda hard to decifer...any chance you could type it again?

i have some tadpoles/morphs and they are very black and have 3 log toes and no webbing.


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 20, 2007)

ok, cool...
yea, really gonna need pics


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 20, 2007)

You don't need pictures.
How to tell a Toad tadpole from a Frog Tadpole is you look on the underside of them,
on a frog you can't see it's heart but on a toad you can.
It's kinda sick, but you can actually see the beating heart of a Toad tadpole, unlike Frogs.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2007)

It is illegal to take them out of the wild, and once you have taken them out of the wild, the 'proper' thing to do is to euthenase them. People argue about this sort of thing with reptiles, but the risk of chytrid is taken more seriously among frog people (probably because while we haven't had massive problems _yet_ with snakes being wiped out in the wild, pathogens are well known for wiping out populations and entire species of frogs) and all agree that they should not be released. If you know what you're looking at, it's pretty easy to tell the difference between toads and native frogs. If you can get a picture posted, someone here should be able to help, otherwise you could take one in to someone froggy, who may also help you deal with them. In Victoria there is a frog group which in situations like this would take frogs/tadpoles/spawn in and find homes for them. I'm not sure if there is anything similar up here, but if not, your frogs could be transported down to the Amphibian Research Centre in Victoria to avoid having to euthenase them, as long as the EPA is okay with it. If you need help with any of these contacts, you can email me - [email protected]


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 20, 2007)

Also just because its a toad doesnt mean its a cane toad!


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 20, 2007)

i took them from my pond


----------

